# Thinking of switching to conventional reel for surf fishing



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got back from the outer banks and after fishing with my spinning gear all week I realized more and more how much I dislike it. thinking bout switching to conventional gear but do not know where to start. What reels should i be looking at ? Would like to spend no more then $175-200 per reel. I bass fish with baitcasters and have been using them for almost 30 years but have never used anything bigger then a compact baitcaster. Will that transition over to using big conventional reels ? Or will there be a big learning curve ?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Steve_VA said:


> Just got back from the outer banks and after fishing with my spinning gear all week I realized more and more how much I dislike it. thinking bout switching to conventional gear but do not know where to start. -*You started in the right place. Do a search and set aside a couple days of reading time*
> What reels should i be looking at ? *Penn Squall, Diawa SLOSH, Diawa Saltiga, Abu 6500 CT, Akios(See Tommy)*
> Would like to spend no more then $175-200 per reel. *Thats a perfect price point for a great surf reel. *
> Will that transition over to using big conventional reels ? Or will there be a big learning curve ? *There will be a curve but not terrible. Same principle but much more energy. A prefectly balance reel will cast with all the power you can produce and not need thumb control but to stop it on touch down. *


Answers embedded in quote above


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I love my Diawa Saltist BG30s and Penn Squall 15s . You wont have a problem with either of them. The Saltists cast amazing right out of the box with little to no backlash. Almost no learning curve there.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I started with a used abu and mid range rod 2 summers ago after asking the same question...having never used conventional equipment. I am by no means an expert, but was able to fish with them after a day or so practice. I started out just droping the line off the pier until I figured out how it worked, then slowly started casting farther and farther I managed to avoid any major birdnests...but like I said total noob at that point.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

What Gilly said. I have a Saltist 20LD and use it at home fro muskie too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I started out with the Penn 525 and now I have added the Avet SX MC as well.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what do you not like about spinners?
I went from using mostly conventionals to using mostly spinners.
still like throwing conventionals but for surf fishing spinners have more advantages(to me)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Where is the akios prostaff they are gettin slack


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The new Akios 555CSM and a 10' CCP Rod would be a really nice way to start out - but the combo would be nearer $400 ---- but you'd still love it after you get good at casting and wouldn't have to buy a better one ---- Awesome setup, I have one --- River


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> I started out with the Penn 525 and now I have added the Avet SX MC as well.


Oh heck yes! The Avet SX MC is the freaking bomb! I can cast it a mile, if yu set the mags right it wont birdsnest, and it built like a tank!


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

River said:


> The new Akios 555CSM and a 10' CCP Rod would be a really nice way to start out - but the combo would be nearer $400 ---- but you'd still love it after you get good at casting and wouldn't have to buy a better one ---- Awesome setup, I have one --- River


I happen to be lookin at the 555CSM online and was gonna ask in this thread about it. How much weight could I toss with it ? I'm usually gonna be tossing between 5-8 ounces and bait.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Steve_Va - It would throw the weight just fine - the difference would be the line it holds, if you're fishing for big fish - Big Drum, Cobia, etc, I'd suggest the 656 or even the 757for more line - but for Pomps, Sea Mullet, Black Drum, slot Pups, etc the 555 works best - They're all about the same price - River


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Akios 656 CTM @ 159.99 is a great reel to learn with and can be easily tuned to be as fast as you would ever want.

Tommy


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep.. penn 525s here.. work great... Wasnt too hard to switch really... Still have the birds nest here and there... Been wanting one of those Akios and a new pole from Tommy,but funds seem to never be there... Maybe in a few weeks when we hit the sand ill go look at them again....


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Grab a 525 in eBay and a 11ft tica and you got a perfect starting rig for min cost , 
I like my conventional's when I'm casting big weight and bait the lesser weight if the conventional is much easier on the shoulder 



9


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Appreciate the guidance so far. Im lookin at the Akios and Avet but I would like to know if I need a level wind or not ? Have never owned a reel without one. What are the pros and cons of not having one ?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Steve_VA said:


> Appreciate the guidance so far. Im lookin at the Akios and Avet but I would like to know if I need a level wind or not ? Have never owned a reel without one. What are the pros and cons of not having one ?



Non level wind ,, both are great reels for pure distance the Akios probaly casts better but that makes little to no differance to the bigginer or average caster ,,The Avet will crank in a horse like a guppie and its bullet proof I personaly love the lever drag expecialy when Im holding the rod also its made in the USA 



9


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Steve_VA said:


> Appreciate the guidance so far. Im lookin at the Akios and Avet but I would like to know if I need a level wind or not ? Have never owned a reel without one. What are the pros and cons of not having one ?


If you're mainly throwing 5-8oz plus bait as you mention earlier then you'll be much happier without a levelwind. Both of the reels you mention are excellent choices. It may be tough to choose between them if you don't already have a preference for lever or star drag. I agree with 9 rock and prefer lever drag for bait fishing but there are a lot of guys that don't like anything but a star drag.


----------



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Tommy said:


> Akios 656 CTM @ 159.99 is a great reel to learn with and can be easily tuned to be as fast as you would ever want.
> 
> Tommy


I wrote a review in the distance forum With the mag full on and both brake blocks in it would take real effort to backlash this reel. Four sessions in with this reel and my average distance has gone from the mid to high 300s to the high 300s low 400s with a best so far of 428'. I've been fishing Abu reels since they hit the North West, for salmon,steelhead and surf, I love them, the 656 CTM is all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd say an Abu or akios. I will say it till I die avet has to much quality control problems


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> I'd say an Abu or akios. I will say it till I die avet has to much quality control problems


quality controll problams ,,, first I have heard of I have had mine about ten yrs and never had a problam , a abu or a akios is not even in the same class when it come to cranking a big fish in 


9


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Bearing issues, corrosion issues, upside down frames, wrong clam with reel....you must be a lucky one


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

NC KingFisher said:


> Bearing issues, corrosion issues, upside down frames, wrong clam with reel....you must be a lucky one


Or you could be the unlucky one? 



My dealings with Avet have been great. Got three of them. But there plenty of good reels out there to choose from that's for sure.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

smacks fanatic said:


> Oh heck yes! The Avet SX MC is the freaking bomb! I can cast it a mile, if yu set the mags right it wont birdsnest, and it built like a tank!


Indeed.


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

where are the Akios made ?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Steve_VA said:


> where are the Akios made ?


Japan ,,,,


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

9 rock said:


> Japan ,,,,


I don't think so....Taiwan me thinks


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

There is a big difference between Japan and everywhere else. My best bass reels are all made in Japan, they make great gear. I'd only be lookin for US or Japanese made stuff . Maybe that will narrow my choices down a bit


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Steve_VA said:


> There is a big difference between Japan and everywhere else. My best bass reels are all made in Japan, they make great gear. I'd only be lookin for US or Japanese made stuff . Maybe that will narrow my choices down a bit


Wise decision, hard to beat JP fishing reels. Now with that said I have a few Akios reels and so far they are good to go. With that said they were built to a price point for the most part.


----------



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

I just made the switch to conventional too-- just picked up a new Avet MXL MC and a Ballistic Saltiga I was able to find on CL, and hit the surf for the first time on Saturday. I LOVE that combo. First cast was..... interesting, but no humans or wildlife sustained harm.

Moderate learning curve-- I'm still not trained in the self-levelwind department, but getting there. Was very skeptical of lever drag as I've not used it much, but it's growing on me fast.

I've fished a lot with spinning gear (4th-gen Penn Spinfisher), but conventional feels really good. 

I understand that Avets might not be the best distance-casting reels out of the box, but one of the major selling points for me was the made-in-America bit. Only a couple hours on the reel, but quality seems very good. Will post a more comprehensive review later this week.

Akios is next for me-- as some guys on here have said, you'll probably end up with all kinds of brands in your collection.

Bravo on your switch, I think you'll enjoy it. But of course you should still fish your spinning gear too! The more rods the merrier, within regs.

We need to start a thread where we review sand spikes! LOL

Tight lines and cheap fluoro,

O'Shaugh


----------

